

Profile: Toy Maker, Aided by Steam-Works & 3D Printing at Skylander Workshop - tbeseda
http://www.polygon.com/2012/11/7/3593084/inside-the-skylanders-toy-workshop

======
tbeseda
The video about Huang is particularly interesting. It's easy for me to relate
to his passion for creative expression via technical means. Reminds me to keep
the same attention to detail that he has.

